# Magdalena Neuner, Pelzig und der Alkohol (15.5.2012) x 31



## krawutz (20 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Mai 2012)

Alohol .... war gut


----------



## CelebFan28 (20 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für Magdalena!


----------



## Jone (20 Mai 2012)

Danke für Magdalena :thx: Ein absoluter Traum


----------



## Jone (20 Mai 2012)

Danke für Magdalena :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## jean58 (20 Mai 2012)

was der pelzig getrunken hat will ich auch dann sehe ich magdalena auch mal in dessous


----------



## Ragdoll (20 Mai 2012)

In Mittenwald leckt Magdalena gerne mal ein Eis mit ihrer süßen ZUNGE.


----------



## atlantis (20 Mai 2012)

Danke für die süsse Lena


----------



## hager (20 Mai 2012)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## bofrost (20 Mai 2012)

also den Pelzig finde ich klasse , sei an dieser Stelle mal gesagt

danke für Magdalena


----------



## Magni (20 Mai 2012)

Pelzig ist einfach nur top. Seine Sendung find ich immer wieder gut. Dann hat er auch noch Magdalena Neuner bei sich in der Sendung könnt ja fast nicht besser sein. Vielen Dank für Magdalena


----------



## stuftuf (20 Mai 2012)

diese Frau ist und bleibt eine Augenweide!

Danke für die tollen caps!!!!!


----------



## fredclever (20 Mai 2012)

Klasse die Magdalena ich danke


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2012)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## helmut52 (21 Mai 2012)

tolle sendung --- tolle frau --- vielen dank


----------



## Punisher (21 Mai 2012)

Lena ist scharf


----------



## comatron (21 Mai 2012)

Ein perfektes Duo !:thumbup:


----------



## WARheit (23 Mai 2012)

danke für die geile Lena!!!


----------



## kardinal (28 Mai 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## andii18 (13 Aug. 2014)

Dankeschön


----------



## stürmerstar (14 Aug. 2014)

Danke.
Die Dame ist auch der Oberhammer!


----------



## Erbsenzähler (15 Aug. 2014)

:WOWanke für die hübsche Lena!


----------



## Christl123 (19 Nov. 2014)

Unfassbar heiß die Schnecke


----------

